# Mon cube s'éteint tout seul ! à l'aide



## vincent absous (4 Juillet 2001)

Bonsoir à tous,
voilà mon souci : j'ai un cube depuis décembre, dont j'étais jusqu'ici parfaitement content. Seulement hier après-midi (sous 9.1) et ce soir (sous X), l'ordinateur, sans crier gare, s'éteint sans autre forme de procès... Hier, il a redémaré sous 9.1 et, logiquement a examiné le disque dur en cherchant les erreurs, signe que l'extinction n'était pas normale pour lui.
Une idée ?


----------



## jacques38 (4 Juillet 2001)

ça ne serait pas un problème avec l'interrupteur sensitif qui déconne ??
Il me semble que c'est un problème connu, ou bien j'ai rêvé ?


----------



## vincent absous (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jacques38:
*ça ne serait pas un problème avec l'interrupteur sensitif qui déconne ??
Il me semble que c'est un problème connu, ou bien j'ai rêvé ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, j'en avais entendu parler mais, alors, je n'avais lu que des mises en veille inopinées, là c'est tous qui s'éteint d'un coup.
Et surtout, Tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis 6 mois, pourquoi deux fois en 2 jours ?
Ca craint.


----------



## jacques38 (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Montale51:
*
Et surtout, Tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis 6 mois, pourquoi deux fois en 2 jours ?
Ca craint.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça ne serait pas du à la chaleur ambiante qui est en train d'augmenter avec les beaux jours ???


----------



## vincent absous (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jacques38:
*

ça ne serait pas du à la chaleur ambiante qui est en train d'augmenter avec les beaux jours ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais à Reims, la "chaleur" est relative et si dès qu'on dépasse les 25° le mac se met à délirer, là y a un problème parce que faut que je tienne comme ça jusqu'en septembre et rebelotte tous les ans de mai à octobre...


----------



## archeos (4 Juillet 2001)

est-ce que ton cube ne serait pas particulièrement exposé à la chaleur ambiante (face à une baie vitrée par exemple) de ces derniers jours ? Etant dépourvu de système de refroidissement, il a pu surchauffer. J'habite sous les toits, et mon iMac s'est éteint en plein après midi lundi dernier, le processeur affichait presque 60 °. Il a redémarré ensuite le soir à la fraiche
depuis je l'ai placé dans un courant d'air, et plus de problèmes
le G4 chauffe quand même un peu plus que l'iMac et ses autres composants, dd, carte graphique, (excepté l'écran) tournent plus vite donc chauffent eux aussi plus
[03 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]

[03 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## jacques38 (4 Juillet 2001)

Reims, c'est bien le pays du Champagne, non ?
Donc il y fait quand même assez chaud pour mûrir le raisin ...


----------



## vincent absous (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*est-ce que ton cube ne serait pas particulièrement exposé à la chaleur ambiante (face à une baie vitrée par exemple) de ces derniers jours ? Etant dépourvu de système de refroidissement, il a pu surchauffer. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait, il est placé sur une table à claire-voie qui laisse passer l'air par en dessous ce qui fait que le cube ne chauffe pas.


----------



## Pascal-007 (4 Juillet 2001)

Il s'agit d'un phénomène de rejet normal lorsqu'un Cube apprend qu'il sera désormais seul au monde (voir ici).

Sans blague, j'ai appris que les cellulaires et certains autres appareils émettant des ondes radio de courte fréquence pouvaient causer ce phénomène. Est-ce que cela pourrait être le cas ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2001)

Bon je ne re-cite aucun article et j'explique le tout. 
Le Cube a un défaut de fabrication sur environ le 50% des machines. Le bouton d'allumage est trop sensible. Apple a prévu un plan de garantie permettant a ton revendeur AASP de remplacer la pièce sans que ton Cube partent en Hollande. Dans un autre cas, le problème peut venir aussi de l'écran mais pour cela il faut avoir un de ces 15" plat d'Apple. Pour moi la meilleure solution est de prendre ton Cube sous ton bras et de faire un saut chez ton revendeur en quelques jours (2-3 jours) la réparation a été effectuée et ton Cube sera prêt a affronté l'été...


----------



## vincent absous (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Bon je ne re-cite aucun article et j'explique le tout. 
Le Cube a un défaut de fabrication sur environ le 50% des machines. Le bouton d'allumage est trop sensible. Apple a prévu un plan de garantie permettant a ton revendeur AASP de remplacer la pièce sans que ton Cube partent en Hollande. Dans un autre cas, le problème peut venir aussi de l'écran mais pour cela il faut avoir un de ces 15" plat d'Apple. Pour moi la meilleure solution est de prendre ton Cube sous ton bras et de faire un saut chez ton revendeur en quelques jours (2-3 jours) la réparation a été effectuée et ton Cube sera prêt a affronté l'été...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'attends le coup de fil du technicien de la fnac. Aurais-tu une référence un peu plus précise pour que je lla lui transmette et pour ainsi gagner du temps ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2001)

Salut!

Je voudrais savoir si tu as ouvert ton cube dernièrement? Je te dis ça, car une des principale cause des extiction et re démarrage impromptus du cube son dus à la prise reliant le detecteur et la carcace du cube qui des fois se décale et entre en contact, enfin, bref, crée plein de p'tite pertubations. Cela arrivait régulièrement lors du transport. J'ai eu ce pb avec mon cube au début, mais j'avais trouvé une TIL Apple en parlant et reclipé la prise en question, depuis, qu'il pleuve, qu'il vente, ou qu'il neige, mon cube remplis parfaitement son office.

See u


----------



## vincent absous (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lol:
*Salut!

Je voudrais savoir si tu as ouvert ton cube dernièrement? Je te dis ça, car une des principale cause des extiction et re démarrage impromptus du cube son dus à la prise reliant le detecteur et la carcace du cube qui des fois se décale et entre en contact, enfin, bref, crée plein de p'tite pertubations. Cela arrivait régulièrement lors du transport. J'ai eu ce pb avec mon cube au début, mais j'avais trouvé une TIL Apple en parlant et reclipé la prise en question, depuis, qu'il pleuve, qu'il vente, ou qu'il neige, mon cube remplis parfaitement son office.

See u*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, je ne l'ai aps ouvert depuis mars et l'ajout d'une nouvelle barrette de 128. En revanche, as-tu les références de cette TIL, je n'ai pas réussi à la trouver sur le site d'Apple.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Montale51:
*

j'attends le coup de fil du technicien de la fnac. Aurais-tu une référence un peu plus précise pour que je lla lui transmette et pour ainsi gagner du temps ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vas pas a la FNAC,... Tu as mailleure temps t'appeler toi même Apple au numéro de support que tu trouves dans la Doc avec ton cube, comme ca ils viennent chercher ton cube à la maison et te le ramène en moins d'une semaine normalement... Un service assuré par TNT (en Suisse du moins). Donc utilise plutot la carte Apple que celle de la Fnac...


----------



## vincent absous (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Vas pas a la FNAC,... Tu as mailleure temps t'appeler toi même Apple au numéro de support que tu trouves dans la Doc avec ton cube, comme ca ils viennent chercher ton cube à la maison et te le ramène en moins d'une semaine normalement... Un service assuré par TNT (en Suisse du moins). Donc utilise plutot la carte Apple que celle de la Fnac...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu crois que j'ai le choix ? Non. Je suis obligé de passer par eux et, d'ailleurs, Julien, le spécialiste Mac de la Hotline, est très bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2001)

Salut!

Alors si Julien est très bien !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Parceque sinon, tu peut tous à fait préférer passer par Apple, ce que j'ai fait avec mon iBook, j'ai appelé Apple, le transporteur est passé prendre mon p'tit iBook tangerine le vendredi et le mercredi suivant il me le rendait tout propre à être cassé à nouveau, la Fnac me proposait 3 sem d'attente elle !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les TIL essaie Celle-ci et celle-là. Il y en avait d'autre qui en parlait, mais je retrouve plus les numéros.

Bonne chance!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See u

[07 juillet 2001 : message édité par Lol]


----------

